# Suggestions on cheaper baitcasters



## jkbirocz (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a ton of baitcasting rods, but only one revo stx...I usually just switch the reel to the rod I want to use, but this it getting old. I love that reel, but I dont feel like dropping the cash right now, and would like to get two or three reels for the money I would spend on another revo. Any suggestions on quality lower end baitcasters, I'm looking to spend no more than $120 per reel, preferebly under $100. This way I will have a bunch of baitcasting combos, which is never a problem


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 7, 2010)

Just get a revo s. 100 bux. I cant buy the cheap ones anymore after throwing a revo.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 7, 2010)

I thinks you should give me the revo and get yourself a push button Zebco


----------



## poolie (Jun 7, 2010)

ahhhhh... the simplicity of a push button Zebco 

It's hard to beat a Shimano Citica in that price range. You can usually find them on eBay, new in box for around $100.


----------



## gregk9 (Jun 7, 2010)

This is a real nice reel:

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10205036____SearchResults


----------



## bear7625 (Jun 7, 2010)

It's hard to say. After using a Revo, It depends on how much you want to sacrifice? Can you find the features your looking for in a cheaper reel?


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 7, 2010)

Cabela's Prodigy baitcast reel is a good value. It is essentially a Daiwa Tierra for less than $100.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 7, 2010)

It can be tough to downgrade when you start with a higher end reel.

With that being said, I'm happy with anything BPS puts out, especially the extreme series and pro qualifiers. If you keep your eye out, you can get last years models for dirt cheap (like cabelas still has quantum catalysts for 90 bucks.. which is 60 bucks off) (I just ordered my second one this morning 8) )


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 7, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> It can be tough to downgrade when you start with a higher end reel.
> 
> With that being said, I'm happy with anything BPS puts out, especially the extreme series and pro qualifiers. If you keep your eye out, you can get last years models for dirt cheap (like cabelas still has quantum catalysts for 90 bucks.. which is 60 bucks off) (I just ordered my second one this morning 8) )



Personally, I really like the Johnny Morris signature reels. They are an outstanding reel for the $120 price tag - even better if you get one on sale!

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_90567_100001001_100000000_100001000_100-1-1


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 7, 2010)

I've never given one of those a try... I am (overly) obsessed with weight, so I've always went with a different BPS reel or something from quantum, to stay in the 7 oz range. They do seem quality though.

I have a diawa that's 9.5 oz and it really wears me out if I use it all day (feel free to call me weak, it will give me an excuse to let my e-stats run wild [like my 400 pound bench and street fighting capabilities :lol: ]) It's probably more due to the size of the reel/the way it fits in my hand. But now I'm stuck buying all quantums and carbonlites :roll:


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jun 7, 2010)

I am in the same market as you and really have no clue what I'm going to do yet. I have a quatum energy and tempo but not really satisfied with the energy. I am looking at maybe a revo or accurists.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys, I guess the main thing I gotta do is just go handle a bunch of them and go from there. Of course now I see that tacklewarehouse has skeet reese revos on a big sale.....I dont like yellow, but I can buy paint


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 7, 2010)

jkbirocz said:


> Thanks a lot guys, I guess the main thing I gotta do is just go handle a bunch of them and go from there. Of course now I see that tacklewarehouse has skeet reese revos on a big sale.....I dont like yellow, but I can buy paint



BPS had them cheaper but sold out in like a week... and sorry to burst your bubble but TW only has LH


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 8, 2010)

Well thats good news on the LH only, I wouldnt want the skeet reel anyways, it has too little drag. I would personally get the winch if I was getting a new revo, I will probly end up just spending the money on a nice reel anyways.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 8, 2010)

I wanted a winch for deep crankin, but that's about all that low gear ratio is good for. Majority of my reels are 7:1.. not because I fish fast, but because I like to get the fish up and out of whatever he was hiding in fast.


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jun 8, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Majority of my reels are 7:1.. not because I fish fast, but because I like to get the fish up and out of whatever he was hiding in fast.



X2. I like having a 7:1 so much better. My main crankin' rod and my flippin' setup are. I've heard many people use a lower ratio for crankin' but for me, I feel like I can just always slow down my presentation to what I want it to be or really blaze through the water. And if you get a cruddy hook up, you can winch em to the boat quicker. I agree w/ you that w/ a 7:1, if your fishing heavy cover, you can get a fish outta there ASAP w/o havin to worry about them getting wrapped around anything. 

Anywho, back to the cheaper baitcasters. I'm a firm believer in you get what you pay for. If there were any "cheaper" baitcasters I'd recommend. KVD's Quantum one that's 99.99 w/ the flippin' switch, Quantum Accurist, or Shimano's Citica if you search around a good deal.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jun 9, 2010)

I broken down and went tone sporting store today after work. I now own a Revo S, I hope it is worth it.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 9, 2010)

Truckmechanic said:


> I broken down and went tone sporting store today after work. I now own a Revo S, I hope it is worth it.




You are gonna love it. Should be set up good out of the box, but for lighter stuff you may need to bring some of the brakes in.


----------



## ebcbob (Jun 10, 2010)

Like Dyeguy, the cheapest/best reel I've found is the BPS Extreme reel. You can get them on sale, and have a good choice of speeds. Stick with a metal frame, no graphite frames.


----------



## cavman138 (Jun 10, 2010)

ebcbob said:


> Like Dyeguy, the cheapest/best reel I've found is the BPS Extreme reel. You can get them on sale, and have a good choice of speeds. Stick with a metal frame, no graphite frames.




x2 I have 3 of them.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 10, 2010)

Again, thanks for all the advice, unfortunately, I think I am just gonna get another "reel" nice one. I was looking at reels online lastnight and there are so many nice ones out there. That's the only bad part about buying nice rods and reels....its so hard to downgrade, oh well whatever :wink:


----------



## bigbasshunter (Jun 11, 2010)

Look on Ebay and find a Shimano Curado for about 120. If you keep looking, you can find them for that price(new). I bought four and the most I paid to the door was 132.00. At 7.6 oz. you can fish it all day long and it is as smooth as I have ever seen.


----------



## gizfawfish (Jun 13, 2010)

I love the Johnny Morris Sig Series Reel and righ tnow i thnk its on sale for lik 100 bucks instead of the usual 120 \/ ANd i Ia lso lik ethe Pro qualifier because it is about an ounce or two lighter thean the johnny morris and it is still a great reeel for the money.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jun 14, 2010)

jirwin6985 said:


> Hey Jake I have a quantom accurist pt id sell you for $50 if your interested. Has some slight rash but i ended up deciding i like round baitcasters better for what i wanted to do and bought some calcuttas. Let me know and we can get together..
> Joe


Wish I lived a little closer to you. I think I'm about 1.5 - 2 hours out. I would try to take you up on that offer #-o


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 22, 2010)

I am heading to my cabin tomorrow, which is right near a Cabela's. Gonna do some fishing, shooting, and spending for my b-day with my pop pop. First on the list is a new pair of sunglasses, but after that who knows. I've been saving up here and there and its starting to burn a hole in my pocket, I will let you all know what I come home with. It will most likely either be a new baitcaster or a pile of bait...or both :mrgreen:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jun 23, 2010)

I've used and abused my Citica (and all my Shimanos really) and it hasn't messed up on me yet. I'm pretty loyal to Shimano, but for good reason.

I've heard good things about the other reels mentioned, but I had a bad Abu a while back and haven't messed with them since..


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jun 23, 2010)

cavman138 said:


> ebcbob said:
> 
> 
> > Like Dyeguy, the cheapest/best reel I've found is the BPS Extreme reel. You can get them on sale, and have a good choice of speeds. Stick with a metal frame, no graphite frames.
> ...



x3 I have two extremes and a johnny morris and I love them all!


----------



## whitedog59 (Jun 23, 2010)

Just bought a Johnny Morris JMX10HC. Apparently a BPS branded Pfleuger Supreme. Nice reel, 10 bearing. Casts as well as my Shimano Curado B. $119.00


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 24, 2010)

I ended up just geting a new pair of sunglasses and a bunch of baits. The people working at the fishing counter were horrible. I stood there for a half hour saying excuse me to ask them to open the case so i could look at some reels and they just ignored me. Its not like they were busy it was only 930 a.m., they also only had left handers on reels I was interested in, so I just said screw it. I am super happy with my glasses though, Costa Zane with amber green mirror lenses....x-ray vision.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 5, 2010)

Can't go wrong with more baits.

I love my Costas, especially when fishing.


----------

